# Bulking but keeping/getting abs



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi im currently in week 1 of my 6 week dbol cycle .

30mg ed.

I still want to have abs though and they seem to be slowly diminishing, not just from this cycle but from genereally trying to gain mass inthe last few months.

im just wondering if there is a way of keeping and getting back my abs whilst bulking lol.

Any ideas or help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

ye i know thats what it looks like lol. may have to go on a cutting cycle after the dbol cycle hmmm.

How is it you see all the bodybuilders and big actors and people like that with big upperbodys but abs aswell?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Is it not possible? I know the actors and people like that go on a bulk then a cut afterwards just in time for their films and comps and what ever. Is there no way to look pretty bulky on top but still have abs?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you need a leaner bulk.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How do you get a leaner bulk? What is it that I have to do differently?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

by keeping your diet clean while still increasing your calories

and the all important cardio work


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you eat less carbs.

its not just about gaining weight its a bout gaining lean muscle tissues.

which is why wild claims about weight gained on cycles angers me...

yes lol angers!

you dont put on 7+lbs of muscle in 3 weeks and keep it.

you can put on a lil bit of muscle along with plenty of fat and water tho..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Oki cal so instead of jacket potatoe rice and chicken for lunch what do you reccomend maybe cut potatoe out to help cut the carbs?

I defo need to do more cardio ron


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

start off with having half a spud...

you still need carbs you just wanna trim them..

oaty shakes are ideal for trimming carbs slowly


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Its all bout keeping the bodyfat level down, just eat when your hungry like i do which is every 3 hrs. If you eat too much then its inevieatble you will gain fat.


----------

